# MRV only



## hulla (Jun 4, 2005)

If I get an HDVR2 or DSR7000 without an access card, can I still hack it and use it only for mrv?

I actually have a new access card that dtv sent me but they told me that card wouldn't be any good unless it was used to activate my T60 within 30 days. I changed my mind on activating the T60 but still have the card. Do you think it is really a useless card now? It has been over 30 days.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes you can
but there will be an insert card now nag at the bottom of the screen. I have no idea if it goes away or can be disabled.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Just stick any old access card in there to get rid of the message. In fact almost any smart card you have laying around (credit card, door key, food stamp card, or whatever) will make it go away.


----------



## hulla (Jun 4, 2005)

Sounds good. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> In fact almost any smart card you have laying around (credit card, door key, food stamp card, or whatever) will make it go away.


I wish I had known that while I was waiting for a new access card (for a unit I bought off eBay).


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

Arcady said:


> In fact almost any smart card you have laying around (credit card, door key, food stamp card, or whatever) will make it go away.


Not true on my HDVR2's. They then left a "non removable" nag screen of "Please insert CORRECT access card"

The nag will finally go away after 5 or so minutes, but annoying.

I bought some guys old receivers and looted his cards. Ebay sure is useful.


----------

